# H: Kabuki + random others



## michelleweird (Apr 10, 2020)

*H:*
57: Phil
83: Annalisa
221: Kody*
255: Wolfgang*
277: Monty
287: Claudia*
324: Graham
367: Annalise
363: Celia
392: Cranston

(*I also have*
19: Fauna*
37: Kabuki*
but more picky on what I'd get for them)

** -Pending trade


W: *
Merengue
Marshal
Apollo
Ankha
Olivia
Tangy
Naomi
Cheri
Lucky
Ribbot
Freckles
Marina
Coco



I know some of those are more rare but it's just a list of who I'm interested in! 
(I don't know a lot about the popularity of each card so pardon how many are actually rare!)
ALSO I play ACNH so I'm willing to trade my cards for some goodies/an animal there possibly!


----------



## jax1511 (Apr 10, 2020)

michelleweird said:


> *H:*
> 57: Phil
> 83: Annalisa
> 221: Kody
> ...



Hi I have a Merengue, Marshal, Coco, Olivia, and Freckles. I would really like Kabuki, but I also need Kody and Claudia. PM me and let me know if we can work out a deal.


----------



## jax1511 (Apr 12, 2020)

Thank you for keeping me in mind for Kabuki, I do really want him. Would you be willing to do Coco and Freckles for Kody and Claudia?


----------



## Rainbow Pietro (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi, where are you trading from? USA or EU?


----------



## michelleweird (Apr 14, 2020)

USA


----------

